# arabic tutor - lessons



## arianna (Jul 12, 2012)

I am looking to build my arabic language skills here and was wondering what the best way to do that here was. I've already heard of Dar ul Ilm, Berlitz and Eaton Centre. I was wondering what else was out there. These centres give private lessons for 250dhs/hour which is a little over my budget.

Are there any private tutors anyone can recommend? Has anyone had any success learning arabic in Dubai?


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

arianna said:


> I am looking to build my arabic language skills here and was wondering what the best way to do that here was. I've already heard of Dar ul Ilm, Berlitz and Eaton Centre. I was wondering what else was out there. These centres give private lessons for 250dhs/hour which is a little over my budget.
> 
> Are there any private tutors anyone can recommend? Has anyone had any success learning arabic in Dubai?


We have a tutor who I like so far. We have had 3 lessons with him and have learned the alphabet and several simple sentences. If you PM me I will send you his email. I believe he only has availability during the day right now.


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a colleague at work who is learning spoken Arabic with Berlitz. He does 6 hours a week over 6 weeks for about Dhs2,000. He's in a class of 5 and is really enjoying the lessons. I have found that you will benefit more from learning with others than on a one-to-one basis. It's also more fun.


----------



## cbau (Jul 3, 2012)

Hiya,

I am, also looking for a teacher learing Arab in Dubai.
Preferably in a small group.
My budget is somewhere around AED120.00
Can anybody give me ideas apart from Berlitz?
Thank you for your help


----------

